# TTOC Thames Valley Meet - Tuesday 1st October



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*Tuesday 1st October, 7:30 PM*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just 1 mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to find some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road. [smiley=cheers.gif]

So who's coming along....

phodge & Mr phodge
slineTT
NaughTTy
jimojameso
uv101
sillyp1985
Gone Ape


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Me please


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

How many normally attend these meets?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Me please


Of course! 



uv101 said:


> How many normally attend these meets?


Hi uv101 

We normally get between 10 and 15 people for this meet, or 6 to 10 cars. On a good night it can be up to 20!

Are you coming along?


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll try and pop along. At mrc that day so will be on my way home


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

jimojameso said:


> I'll try and pop along. At mrc that day so will be on my way home


Great news jimojameso, we always like to have a TTRS to ogle at! :mrgreen:


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

phodge said:


> Hi uv101
> 
> We normally get between 10 and 15 people for this meet, or 6 to 10 cars. On a good night it can be up to 20!
> 
> Are you coming along?


I may well do


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

uv101 said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Hi uv101
> ...


Nice one! 8)


----------



## sillyp1985 (Aug 6, 2012)

Just down the road from me, having moved here recently.

Should be able to make that date (unless any last min changes at work).

Look forward to meeting you all 

Paul


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

sillyp1985 said:


> Just down the road from me, having moved here recently.
> 
> Should be able to make that date (unless any last min changes at work).
> 
> ...


Hi Paul, please come and meet all your namesakes...we have 3 Paul's who regularly come along!! :lol:

I might even change the name of this meet to the "Paul Meet"! :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'll see if I'm allowed, its been too long :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> I might even change the name of this meet to the "Paul Meet"! :lol:


Cracking idea!

Make it happen!

Paul (No.1  )


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Gone Ape said:


> I'll see if I'm allowed, its been too long :lol:


It will be great to see you if you can get a pass! :lol: It's definitely been too long!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Anyone else want to join us next week?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Me! ... oh wait.... :roll:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I think I will be able to come along at the very least for a chinwag, as I hopefully will have some essential parts to collect. Master of wangling, me.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Me! ... oh wait.... :roll:


 :roll: :lol:



Gone Ape said:


> I think I will be able to come along at the very least for a chinwag, as I hopefully will have some essential parts to collect. Master of wangling, me.


Superb!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

See you all tomorrow folks!!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'll be there for a chinwag but not for dinner I'm afraid as wangling was only partially successful. Mind you I did manage to combine yesterday's dentist check up with the sunday service at Rolls Royce so can't complain :lol:


----------



## sillyp1985 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry guys and girls I'm not going to be able to make it tonight, due to short cover at work I'm now on call tonight. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Was looking forward to meeting all my namesakes.

How regularly do you have these, hopefully I can make the next.

Have a good one, look forward to seeing some photos!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Gone Ape said:


> I'll be there for a chinwag but not for dinner I'm afraid as wangling was only partially successful. Mind you I did manage to combine yesterday's dentist check up with the sunday service at Rolls Royce so can't complain :lol:


Cool! See you in a bit! 8)



sillyp1985 said:


> Sorry guys and girls I'm not going to be able to make it tonight, due to short cover at work I'm now on call tonight. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Was looking forward to meeting all my namesakes.
> 
> ...


That's a shame Pual, we were looking forward to meeting you too! 

I'll try and squeeze another one in next month, but I might have to go on a course for work, so the next one might be the Christmas Party - always a good one to come along to if you can!!


----------



## markdowdall (Aug 27, 2013)

phodge said:


> Gone Ape said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there for a chinwag but not for dinner I'm afraid as wangling was only partially successful. Mind you I did manage to combine yesterday's dentist check up with the sunday service at Rolls Royce so can't complain :lol:
> ...


Ahh I wish I had seen this I could of attended! Will defo come to the next one I'm based in Newbury so shouldn't be too fat a drive 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## markdowdall (Aug 27, 2013)

markdowdall said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Gone Ape said:
> ...


To far to drive sorry hahaha

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

How was the meet? Sorry i didn't make it down chaps. I finished at MRC at 4pm so didn't really want to hang around for 3.5 hours. Hope you all had a good time.

I'm going to try and get a Surrey meet organised at some point.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

markdowdall said:


> markdowdall said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh I wish I had seen this I could of attended! Will defo come to the next one I'm based in Newbury so shouldn't be too fat a drive
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

See below for an announcement!



jimojameso said:


> How was the meet? Sorry i didn't make it down chaps. I finished at MRC at 4pm so didn't really want to hang around for 3.5 hours. Hope you all had a good time.
> 
> I'm going to try and get a Surrey meet organised at some point.


No worries, I couldn't think of anything worse that hanging around in a pub for 3.5 hours!! :lol: [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Big thanks to those who came along last night, it was a great night as always! 

A date for your diary - Wednesday 4th December will be the Thames Valley Christmas Party. [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks very much for organising another good meet Penny!

Looking forward to the Christmas festivities! (and it's not often you'll hear me say that!)


----------

